# My hair is so dry!!



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

I need some help. My hair is so dry. It feels like straw!! Does anyone have suggestions for a shampoo/conditioner that can help? THanks!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 27, 2007)

I like both Pantene and John Mitchell's Moisturizing formula of shampoo and conditioner, and Aussie Three Minute Miracle or Garnier for deep conditioning.


----------



## lilone (Jul 27, 2007)

I LOVE Redken All Soft. Its great, and it smells good. Oh yea..and I bought Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Leave-In Protectant..it protects your hair. Idk if you blow dry or flat iron but ever since using this my hair is really really soft! I got it for $13..its an 8.5 fl oz bottle. Its great!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 27, 2007)

i like to use a neutral shampoo, i agree pantene is a good brand. whatever shampoo you choose, make sure it's really gentle. you might also wanna try shea butter or coconut oil (i apply some before goign ot bed, and then wash my hair normally the next morning).


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 27, 2007)

I use 3 minute miracle once a week and really like it.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *misshilary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need some help. My hair is so dry. It feels like straw!! Does anyone have suggestions for a shampoo/conditioner that can help? THanks! Try using an organic shampoo &amp; conditioner thus eliminating the synthetic chemicals in conventional hair care products. I find that these chemicals tend to promote dryness. After you shampoo apply several drops of jojoba oil in the palm of your hands and apply to your damp hair along with a leave in conditioner. I have found an inexpensive Leave in Conditioner by Giovanni Organics that works perfect on my hair. If you blow dry your hair i'd suggest to partially blow dry since this also intensifies the dryness. I once had this this problem too and this has worked for me. Good luck.


----------



## Koobideh (Jul 28, 2007)

*Balmain conditioner is the THE best for dry hair and it can be used daily. *


----------



## Aprill (Jul 28, 2007)

Me love Matrix and Bedhead


----------



## misshilary (Jul 29, 2007)

hmm i'll have to try some of these products. thanks so much!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 30, 2007)

Use a hair masque... there are many great drugstore ones like fructis that you just leave in your hair for a few minutes after shampooing, it really helps make your hair softer.


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 1, 2007)

coconut oil


----------



## kate104 (Aug 1, 2007)

My hairstylist has me use Kerastase Forcintense when my hair gets really dry. It comes with 5 applications and works immediately! It's a little expensive but it's worth it...I love it!! You can buy it online at fred segal beauty. good luck!


----------



## moon14 (Aug 1, 2007)

use coconut oil it is very good for dry hair


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 1, 2007)

i have damaged dry hair from straighteners and chemicals, right now i'm using kerastase nutritive bain 2 and aqua oleum treatmeants, and bed head moisture maniac, lee stafford hair mask is really good!!


----------



## caroline88 (Aug 2, 2007)

great advice!


----------



## Mikitapatel (Aug 2, 2007)

Redken All soft works GREAT! I have the worst case of dry hair because I tend to highlight my hair a lot, and this stuff just makes it as soft and manageable as it could probably get. I also use Goldwell:Kerasilk Instant Silk Fluid, and this stuff is also wonderful for dry hair. It manages frizz while at the same time it makes your hair feel really silky and soft. The price for it is kind of high, but I feel like it's worth it. It runs about $18 for a 4.2 fl oz. bottle. You can only find it in salons though, and at that i think it's only certain salons so you might have to really look for it. But it is sooo worth it! Hope this helps!


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 2, 2007)

leave in conditions are a must. My mom gave me a liquid boote of infusium 23 and it makes my hair feel so nice.Its light on my hair. Feels like water but WOW


----------



## Jemma_B (Aug 3, 2007)

Aussie Three minute miracle once a week, then everytime you wash your hair spritz with Aussie hair insurance which is a leave in conditioner.


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 3, 2007)

Try using Nexxus therapy shampoo and humectress conditioner.


----------



## sra_rocker (Aug 3, 2007)

I also chant the coconut oil tune. It's lovely stuff and it smells delish. Put a tiny bit onto your hands, rub them together, and then gently rub on your hair. You can also deep oil the night before you wash your hair by spritzing your hair til it's quite damp and then applying generous amounts of coconut oil. This is really only convenient if you have long enough hair to make a small bun or braid. But bun your hair on the top of your head and go to bed. The coconut hair will penetrate the shaft your hair. It'll wash out fine in the morning.

Also, if you wash your hair every day, try and work up to washing every other day or wait even longer. This allows some of your natural oils to moisturize the hair. When you do wash, use a little bit of diluted shampoo. It's not necessary to use a ton of shampoo and have a big pile of suds on your head to clean your hair. You really only need to wash the scalp and the shampoo will slide down the rest of your hair and clean that plenty. A small amount goes a long way. Leave whatever conditioner you use on a little longer than usual before rinsing.


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

Use super skinny by Paul Mitchell. It makes your hair sleek and healthy looking. Also use low PH shampoos if you don't want to buy Paul Mitchell. Use a moisturizing hair mask weekly or maybe a conditioning gloss. I reccommend Clariols conditioning gloss or Sunsilk TLC Mask. A great way to moisturize your hair is actually with mayo! Yes mayo, you've heard about it right? Works miracles.

-Anna-


----------



## monniej (Aug 3, 2007)

maybe your shampoo is too harsh, but it also pays to have a really good conditioner. i love pantene prov and i use it daily. i use the "for women of color" formula, but they make so many i'm sure there's one that will work for you. i also deep conditiion weekly with queen helene cholestrol condtioner. for women of color dryness is the enemy because it can lead to breakage and severe hair loss, so i know how you feel. try the queen helene. it really helped to infuse my hair with more moisture and reduce breakage! hope this helps!


----------



## amethystgal (Aug 5, 2007)

Everybody's hair is so different, but mine was like straw, too, and I kept putting serious conditioners on it, good ones, not cheap stuff, and nothing was helping. Then I pulled out a bottle of Aveda Clarifying Shampoo from the back of my cabinet, did one shampoo with it, and it helped LOT! Evidently, all the stuff I'd been using had built up to the point where nothing could get through the gunk. Worth a try.


----------



## Maude (Aug 5, 2007)

I loove Infusium 23. It's very moisturizing, and meant for heavily damaged hair.


----------



## Fairskinnedgodd (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm another Garnier fan!! I love their products.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 5, 2007)

good advice my hair is so stringy at the moment im getting coconut oil tomorrow yay


----------



## candaysee (Aug 7, 2007)

Where are you guys getting your coconut oil from? Do you use it like a deep conditioner and then wash it out? or leave it in?


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 7, 2007)

gosh my hair is really dry too cause i color and straighten it. drives me crazy!


----------



## Salsera730 (Aug 24, 2007)

I like Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Condtioner


----------



## greeneyedangel (Aug 24, 2007)

Try Neutrogena's Triple Moisture Mask- leaves hair really soft


----------



## girly_girl (Sep 22, 2007)

I have some Loreal natures therapy I got it from Sallys. I haven't used it much because I'm not sure if I use it on dry hair or wet. I think it is a deep conditioner. Does anyone else know?? Also where can I get the coconut oil? How do I use it?


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

olive oil is an amazing treatment. Once or twice a week. apply Olive oil in a smallest amount to your hair. Comb it through and wrap a plastic grocery bag ( or shower cap) around it. Use the blow dryer to warm it up for a few minutes and let it sit for 30 mins at least. When that done, use a moisturizing shampoo &amp; conditioner and things should start looking better soon!


----------



## shimmersweetie (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deeep (I've heard it's better than the original) and Joico K-Pak Reconstructor to deep condition. My hair is very long (mid-back) and damaged, but it's been feeling and looking smoother ever since I started using these 2 products.

Also, I've recently ben introduced to conditioner-only washing (CO washing). You basically use a cheap drugstore conditioner with no silicones in it (like Suave or VO5) to "wash" your hair. It takes a while to get used to doing this, but your hair won't be as stripped of its oils and will feel healthier. Just remember to use alot of product (since it doesn't suds up) and rinse, rinse, rinse like crazy! Good luck!


----------



## jaybe (Sep 25, 2007)

I love Bodyshop Honey Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. Smells gorgeous like marzipan. Their Brazil Nut Hair Mask is good too.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 25, 2007)

I love, love, love Biolage and I deep condition weekly.


----------



## julie2kids (Sep 25, 2007)

Another thumbs up for Olive Oil.


----------



## JoyR (Sep 25, 2007)

I think most commercial shampoos and conditioners _cause _dryness, rather than help it. The only thing that cured my dry hair was conditioner washing and use of oils. I've found jojoba and camellia work best for dry hair.


----------

